# Fattie with QView



## misterdk (Jun 23, 2012)

This was the first fattie this year. I got a couple of pics after they were done, but missed the chance for the creation stage. This time it was stuffed with a few slices of ham, some american cheese slices, fresh spinach, fresh sliced mushrooms, and a little Genoa Salami. I tried some grape vine chunks for the smoke. It turned out really good. I still prefer the jack Daniels chips though.

A friend of the wife's was visiting for the day along with her two little ones. She had never heard of a fattie before and when she finally got a taste it was all over. We now have another fattie convert and wants to know when the next one is going into the smoker.

.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Caught this pic after a few slices were grabbed up.







Couple of slices of fattie, some cole slaw, a few chilled cherries, and a heel of bread. What could be better than that.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks and sounds great...JJ


----------



## so ms smoker (Jun 23, 2012)

Some tasty looking fatties!

Mike


----------



## zahlgren (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 12, 2012)

How did I miss this! That looks great!!! Nice job.


----------



## billyj571 (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks awesome great job..


----------



## grilldaddyb (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## vegassmokeout (Nov 13, 2012)




----------

